# Looking for livery, south Leicestershire.



## Fluffyponies (14 January 2018)

Hi,
I will try to keep it brief, I am looking for a livery yard in the south Leicestershire area. I am based in Lutterworth so ideally local to here. I work in the area, sometimes in Warwickshire, so Rugby area also good. 

I am looking for a DIY livery yard, would prefer smaller yard, but thats not necessary. Decent hacking, stabling, ideally winter turnout, arena (ideally with lights). 

If anyone has any information or ideas please let me know. 

(1 horse)

Thanks


----------

